# Streamlight Strion Charger Problem- PLEASE HELP



## mls (Sep 10, 2005)

Hey all,
I bought my strion at least 6 months ago and it has always worked like a charm. It hasn't been through too much abuse. I mostly carried it on my belt when working on an ambulance, and have used it for walking my dogs, etc. I recently moved to Grenada, West Indies and unfortunately my strion waiting until now to give me a problem. The charger doesn't appear to be working! The charger has been plugged into a 110 V outlet like the states, and it's worked fine up until now. I noticed yesterday that when my flashlight is sitting in the charging cradle, the LED isn't flashing anymore. 
I've tried switching the plug, making sure all the connections are tight, I even unscrewed the back plate on the charger and looked for anything out of the ordinary. As I have very little experience with these things, I didn't really know what I was looking for. I tried the ol' nintendo trick and blew in the thing for a couple of seconds, but that doesn't seem to have worked. I'm not sure if the charger is the problem, or if it's the flashlight.
The big problem is that I'm in the caribbean and don't have an easy way to replace the charger. I'm not even sure if the charger is the problem. The flashlight still works (until the battery dies), and i'm afraid to drain it and then see if it recharges (to see if the LED is simply out) because i wouldn't be able to recharge it if that's not the case! I doubt the LED is the problem anyway because those last a long time. Anyway, sorry for the long post. Can anyone offer any insight into my problem?! Thank you.

-MLS-


----------



## dano (Sep 11, 2005)

When you insert the light, does the LED light-up at all?
-A proper charger will light-up a constant red, then, when charged, will blink.

If you have access to a volt meter, the two terminals at the cradle should read 6 volts or so. If no voltage, check the wall-wart/adaptor. At that plug, there should be 6+ volts.

Does Grenada use a 60hz or 50hz 110V system? I don't know if it would make a difference, though.

--dan


----------



## mls (Sep 11, 2005)

The LED doesn't light up at all. It used to work fine. When it was charging, it would be solid, and when charged it would flash. Now I plug the light in, have good contact between the light and the contacts, but the light doesn't do anything. I do not have a volt-meter and don't know if i could find one for a reasonable price. Everything here is pretty expensive. And yes- the light is plugged into a 50-Hz/110 volt outlet. Thanks for the help Dan.

-MLS-


----------



## skywatcher (Sep 11, 2005)

The problem is not the charger itself. If you look at the contacts on the strion you will probably see that one of them is recessed further into the body than the other one. The contacts are not making proper contact with the charger contacts.

Put the light in the charger and press down on the body of the light where the contacts meet. The red charging light should come on. If it comes on and then goes off again, just wiggle a little bit and press down again and the charging light should come on and stay on.

skywatcher


----------

